# Ipad et HDD Airport Extreme



## matt85210 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde!
J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de déplacer mes photos et mes vidéos dans le disque dur de mon Airport extrême car j'utilise mon iPad pour retoucher les photos et vidéos de ma GoPro via le lecteur SD Lightning et ça consomme énormément de place,mais mon iPad ne fait que 16GO!
À savoir que je n'ai pas d'ordinateur à ma disposition et je n'en veux pas.
Merci.

iPad 4 IOS 6.1 jailbreaker


----------

